# Petco Rat Manor, not by the instructions.



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

When I first got the cage, I followed the instructions. The middle platform was mounted in... well... the middle. 

My two rats had deemed the bottom half as the toilet area. They'd go down there occasionally for no good reason, but generally it was just for pooping. It seemed like an awful waste of space between the bottom pan and the underside of the middle platform. 

.... so I lowered it. I moved the shelf that was originally down below to about where the middle platform used to be. 























With their routine and behavior, it seems like a much more logical use of space. I'm still trying to perfect and arrangement of the PVC pipes though. But they're still using them to go up and down. 

I know those Nation cages are the most popular, but Rat Manor is a good one, and evidently, flexible. I just wanted to share possibilities with others looking for a new cage or not happy with what they have so far with their Rat Manor. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seiko (Sep 4, 2013)

That's a pretty cool setup! My rats are perfectly happy with the default setup for their Rat Manor, though I've been considering switching things up a bit to keep them on their toes.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm attaching a second rat manor to the top of my existing one.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I have a Rat Manor on the way and it's good to know there are alternate ways of setting it up! 

And by the way, that PVC tunnel is awesome


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat cage intructions are so silly, when I put mine together it was like "put this shel on the seventh bar

It's not like I'm gonna put the rats in there and they're going to be like "what the heck, this is the sixth bar, what were you thinking?!??"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

